# Why is my bearded dragons head vibrating



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi. Please see video. My bearded dragon head seems to vibrate. Other than this she is fine. Eats, drinks and poos. Temperature ok hasn't changed since we bought her 3 years ago. Eats greens every day and bugs 2 to 4 times week both with calcium added.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Vik123 said:


> Hi. Please see video. My bearded dragon head seems to vibrate. Other than this she is fine. Eats, drinks and poos. Temperature ok hasn't changed since we bought her 3 years ago. Eats greens every day and bugs 2 to 4 times week both with calcium added.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

There is no video?


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

It didn't work ??


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Vik123 said:


> It didn't work ??


Nope.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Unfortunately it won't let me upload it


----------



## Gekkota69 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

What are your temperatures, hot and cold end?

What UV lighting are you using (percentage), T8 or T5? When did you last change it?

What are you feeding in the way of salad/veg?


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

are you referring to actual bobbing where they move their heads up and down or are you talking about shaking, where it cant hold its head still and shakes/vibrates.

If its shaking/vibrating then its a vet appointment as a major priority and will need a proper check over, its often a sign of vitamin and mineral levels being badly wrong and the vet will likely have to do blood tests.

You mentioned calcium, are those supplements with or without D3? Do you have a UV setup, do you supply multivitamins at all?
You equipment, supplements and what you feed should all be listed if you want guidance, but the shaking issue is something that MUST have a proper reptile vets attention.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Temp 38 hot and 30 cold. Uv is a D3 plus repitle lamp by Arcadia. The dragon is not bobbing it is a vibrate. We feed he kale once a week and then rocket the rest with calcium..


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

So no multivit? Have you tried increasing the variety of veg you are giving, what insects do you feed?

I would strongly recommend a vet.
Its a very poor diet overall, and not a proper supplement regime, as mentioned, that vibrating is very often seen where theres a issue with the vitamins and minerals, it needs to be checked out.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Basking spot temp is too low it should be around 44. As above diet is not brilliant and a multivitamin should be being used. What percentage is your uv? I would also say that a vet visit is needed.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you. She has crickets and hoppers...uvb states 12%. Not our usual bulb we were recommended this one by the local shop.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Arcadia tubes are one of the best so that's not a worry.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Her vibrating is not constant just when she turns her head in one direction.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I would book a reptile vet appointment as a priority still.

You need to address your supplement routine as well, calcium alone is not enough.

The most basic (and i mean basic) routine you should be using with an adult bearded dragon is 5 days calcium, 2 days multivit, with the multivit spaced out (Mon Tues Ca, Wed Multi, Thurs Fri Ca, Sat Multi, Sun Ca).

The veg you are offering needs to change as well, two only and that second is just once or twice a week.
EVERY day should have a mix of salad/veg put in. A good diet uses multiple different veg on a daily basis, and that veg is changed and rotated to cycle through dozens of different veggies. 

If you arent able to do that on scale, the very minimum of it needs to be looking at a good mix of 8 or 9 different veg you can rotate through using 3 or 4 or them at a time.

Having been on just rocket (with occasional kale) for years you may struggle with it being picky, so maybe start with some real favourites like lambs lettuce, butternut squash and the rocket and try going from there.

use the supplement routine on the veg, a light sprinkle/dusting each day, and then calcium always on the insects, again, light dustings.

Nothing should be caked in supplement.

Insects every two or three days, and try and get some varied nutrition in the beardie. So vary the insects as well, theres plenty to choose from and you dont need to buy the same every week, dubia roaches, mealworms, morio worms, black crickets, brown crickets, locusts, silkworms, calci worms.

Some of the veg can be used to go in with the insects as well while you keep them. 

There is a stickied post at the top of this forum about beardies, in there is a basic food list of veg and insects as well as an easy method to start with a decent diet. the veg is all easy to get, insects can be ordered online or found in good pet stores (rather than just crickets locusts and mealworms). 

A lot of people are given very very poor info when getting a first reptile, and illness with beardies is nearly always down to how its kept and how its fed (in fact that goes with most reptiles) so its really important to look at what youre doing and maybe see if theres things that can be improved.


----------



## Vik123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you....will get it sorted and more veg...


----------



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

Where I live I can buy bags of pre-cut veggies and mixed salads for around 80p each.
Two bags last around 5 days, a third is used if my beardie is hungrier than usual.
I would look into that, and cucumber/celery is great since they are high in water content.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

Lazmarr said:


> Where I live I can buy bags of pre-cut veggies and mixed salads for around 80p each.
> Two bags last around 5 days, a third is used if my beardie is hungrier than usual.
> I would look into that, and cucumber/celery is great since they are high in water content.


Word of warning against using pre-mixed salads is the fact in a lot of them they contain spinach, which is a massive no-no in feeding to bearded dragons as it binds the calcium to prevent the lizard absorbing it. However as long as you avoid spinach and iceberg, which off the top of my head are common in them, you are fine and is a great way to offer a mix of veg to beardies. If I remember, next time I'm out shopping I'll link a couple on here!

Cheers,
TM


----------



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

Tortoise Man said:


> Word of warning against using pre-mixed salads is the fact in a lot of them they contain spinach, which is a massive no-no in feeding to bearded dragons as it binds the calcium to prevent the lizard absorbing it. However as long as you avoid spinach and iceberg, which off the top of my head are common in them, you are fine and is a great way to offer a mix of veg to beardies. If I remember, next time I'm out shopping I'll link a couple on here!
> 
> Cheers,
> TM


Oh yeah definitely. I only get the ones that have mixed veggies (carrots, cabbage, celery etc) and the ones that are mixed leaf baby salad


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

Lazmarr said:


> Oh yeah definitely. I only get the ones that have mixed veggies (carrots, cabbage, celery etc) and the ones that are mixed leaf baby salad


My local shop isn't so kind to me about it, they had a great mix in the past, couple of lettuce, rocket and watercress...then they suddenly changed the lettuce to iceberg and added spinach


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Most baby leaf ones have spinach.
One good one is the Florette "crispy" you have to take out any large chunks of stalk, but its got 3 diff veg in there, buy a bag of rocket to go with it and mix it up and thats a quick and easy food supply for a few days.

It is cheaper to buy things like whole veg and prep them, and in my case needed as i have four that it goes toward feeding, but as a "caught short" alternative those florette bags can be vey useful.
Mix and match with spring greens, watercress, pea shoots, rocket, apple, butternut squash etc and its a reasonable mix.


----------

